# Discussion on Specific Authors & Books > Author List: >  Haruki Murakami

## tonywalt

Any opinions on the above author? I am just reading "After Dark". Surreal, sort of interesting writer.

----------


## OrphanPip

I've read Kafka on the Shore and The Windup Bird Chronicles and liked both. For a Japanese writer he is very Western, but there is something keenly different about his stuff. Definitely drawing on Kafka, and magical realist like Borges. 

If you want a Murukami expert, or Japanese literature expert in general, send a PM to FifthElement, she's read almost everything he has written.

----------


## tonywalt

Thanks. He uses quite a bit of symbolism coupled with ambiguity.

----------


## kev67

I've read two of his books: _Norwegian Wood_ and _What I Think About When I Talk About Running_. I actually read What I Think... because it was a book about his marathon running, not realising he was a famous author. I was a long way into _Norwegian Wood_ before it clicked I'd read one of his books before. _Norwegian Wood_ was certainly very moving, and it made me want to visit those Japanese mountains. I am not 100% convinced he is good at dialogue.

----------


## Pierre Menard

I've only read *Hardboiled Wonderland and the End of the World* and had a mixed reaction to it. 

There were times when I was more than engaged in the way he weaved the narrative and so on...but the dialogue and writing I found to be utterly pedestrian and at times, pretty darn poor. There is a high possibility it was to do with the translation so I will continue to search out more of his work. Aside from the translation though, I also found the characters flimsy, as mere tools to the concept...but the concept could only engage me so much, especially when it's not as intellectually stimulating as say, a Borges concept. 

But again, I'll seek out more of his work and see how I respond.

----------


## mona amon

I've read After Dark and the Wind-Up Bird Chronicle. I liked After Dark, but found it a bit too slight and unsubstantial. Wind-Up Bird on the other hand blew me away. I thought it was fantastic. I don't really remember what made me connect to this book the way I did. There's some nice deadpan humour, but that wasn't the main ingredient. Must re-read sometime.

----------


## quidoftullamore

I read Kafka on the Shore a while back. It was OK. I had heard a lot about Murakami and I was pumped to read the book, only to be underwhelmed once I finished it. Now, it seems from I've read and heard that Wind-Up Bird Chronicle is top-tier Haruki Murakami, so I suppose I will have to read that someday.

----------


## perhapsican

I've only read Norwegian Wood. I have since been told that that is a bad one to begin with, but isn't that always the way! I, personally, was not a fan of Norwegian Wood, but I am hoping to read Kafka on the Shore soon- never disregard an author until you've read both ends of his work! I thought his dialogue was weak and his female characters were poor. Anyone else read his work from a feminist POV?

----------


## Pumpkin337

I've read 'A Wild Sheep Chase', 'The Elephant Vanishes' and 'What I Talk About When I Talk About Running'. I find his books (and short stories) fascinating as they encapsulate a view of life that is both filled with wonder and fatalism at the same time, a combination that is so strange it is quite fascinating.

----------

